# GamesCom Wer is da?



## Ehnoah (12. August 2010)

Hey, da ich heut endlich mein GamesCom Ticket bekommen habe wollt ich mal fragen wer von euch den alles dabei is und was macht ihr als erstes wenn ihr da seid?

Ich werde Samstag von 9 - 20 Uhr da sein. Und als erstes den GW2 Stand überrennen (:

Blizzard werd ich ev. mal vorbei schaun das weis ich noch net. Weil Cataclysm kenn ich ja nu schon alles und D3 ist auch nur die Version vom letzen Jahr.... Blizzard hat damit voll ( in meinen Augen ) in die scheiße gegriffen.


Ansonsten ev. Never Winter Nights 3 was ja angeblich Angekündigt werden soll.


----------



## Lari (12. August 2010)

Donnerstag von 10 - 20 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geplant: Playstation Stand, GuildWars2 angucken und Square Enix einen Besuch abstatten. WoW werde ich mir nicht angucken, mir geht die Hyperei auf den Sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Ich auch will ... Vllt wird es ja nächstes Jahr was, es ist eben eine recht große Strecke, die ich überwinden müsste ...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2010)

Bin Freitag da, sobald der Kölschrausch vom Vorabend ausgeschlafen ist mit einigen Leute aus meiner Lotrosippe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (12. August 2010)

freitag....und eventuell donnerstag

ich will alles sehen am dringendsten den ncsoft stand


----------



## MasterXoX (12. August 2010)

ich war letztes jahr dort ^^
das gamescomcamp war auch ganz lustig. abends haben alle helga geschrien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

<--


----------



## Dracun (12. August 2010)

Zam soll ich en Kölsch mitbringen?? .... dann trinken wir 2 ein lecker kölsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Zam soll ich en Kölsch mitbringen?? .... dann trinken wir 2 ein lecker kölsch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekelhaft


----------



## Dracun (12. August 2010)

ach du kunstbanause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...wat trinkst du denn dann bring ich halt einmal dein gesöff mit und einmal mein wunderbares rheinisches bier mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (12. August 2010)

Dat Dini ist auch da von Donnerstag bis Sonntag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (12. August 2010)

Suche wen der mir Freitag ein Artbook von GW2 besorgen kann :-) das Buch gibt es GRATIS am FW2 stand :-) 
Ich selbst bin am Samstag auf der Messe und könnte ein Signiertes Buch holen :/€


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. August 2010)

Ich bin definitiv auch da und versuche den Fable 3 Stand zu belagern


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. August 2010)

Menno, ich würd' ja gern, aber... England und so. Hmpf!


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Menno, ich würd' ja gern, aber... England und so. Hmpf!



Lol, du denkst du wärst lange unterwegs, wie lange fliegt man nochmal von England (London) nach Deutschland (Friedrichshafen, da weiss ichs)? Ich glaub ne gute Stunde, also soooo weit ist das nicht,
wenn ich mich ins Auto setze bin ich mindestens drei - vier Stunden unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Menno, ich würd' ja gern, aber... England und so. Hmpf!



Irgendwer muss aufs Forum aufpassen. :O


----------



## Lari (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Irgendwer muss aufs Forum aufpassen. :O



Ich glaube Kittens Vorfreude ist unbeschreiblich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. August 2010)

Frohlocket und Jauchzet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Yay, drei Tage hat Bersi die Zügel in der Hand, endlich mal ein Forum ohne Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ich will dich nur beruhigen ZAM und dich aufbauen Bersi *g*)


----------



## Smeal (12. August 2010)

Bin da.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. August 2010)

donnerstag-sonntag da bin ich da 
um bloss alles anzuzoggen ^^ 
und gratis sachen abstauben wie letztes jahr ^^
t-shirts, pc mäuse ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (12. August 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> und gratis sachen abstauben wie letztes jahr ^^
> t-shirts, pc mäuse ^^



Ich hab immer das Pech, dass die T-Shirts immer von selbst zu mir kommen. 

Letztes Jahr: 3x Mass Effect 2 T-Shirt, 2x Aion T-shirt und ein Battlefield Heroes T-Shirt.

Alle sind mir im Vorbeigehen aufn Kopf oder vor die Füße gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider kann ich dieses Jahr wg. der Arbeit nur am Donnerstag und am Sontag kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (12. August 2010)

Werde auch dort sein. Bin auch besonders auf GW2 gespannt.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. August 2010)

dito

bin auch da, hauptsächlich wegen gw2,will die demo zoggn!


----------



## Rayon (13. August 2010)

Zählen die Tickets im VVK, wenn man die Online bestellt, wieder im Nahverkehr für VRR bzw bis Köln-Messe Deutz wie letztes Jahr? Ja, oder?


----------



## Ehnoah (13. August 2010)

VRR und VRS , da ich leider von Bielefeld komme muss ich auf ein NRW Single Ticket zurück greifen -.-


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2010)

Wenn mir einer ein erste Klasse Ticket von USA nach Deutschland sponsort. Bin ich gerne dabei!


----------



## The Paladin (13. August 2010)

Warum erste Klasse Ticket? Genügt dir kein Economy Ticket?

Naja, ich war noch nie bei einer Games Veranstaltung, nur bei einer Spieleveranstaltung in Wien wo ich mit Profis Warhammer Tabletop gezockt habe.

Ich hoffe das ändert sich irgendwann einmal, villeicht nächstes Jahr ^^


----------



## Garafalo (13. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn mir einer ein erste Klasse Ticket von USA nach Deutschland sponsort. Bin ich gerne dabei!



ich schick dir schwimmflügel. das muss reichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargrimm (13. August 2010)

Ich halte das buffed-Fähnlein hoch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

Flo


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2010)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Ich halte das buffed-Fähnlein hoch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*thumps up*


----------



## Enira (13. August 2010)

bin definitiv auf der gamescom. weiß nur noch nicht wie lange ich da sein werde. kommt drauf an, wieviel es dieses jahr zu sehen gibt. hoffe ja ganz fest auf ne spielbare swtor demo ^___^


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

Failcom? Seit letztem Jahr nie wieder, zumal die Flugtickets einfach unverschähmt teuer geworden sind, wo ich letztes jahr, noch 90 Euro, für Messekarte sowie Flug bezahlt hatte, währen es bereits 110 für den Flug gewesen
& nur um dann wieder, enttäuscht zu gehen ist mir das einfach zu viel


----------



## Carcharoth (14. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Irgendwer muss aufs Forum aufpassen. :O



Ich werd mein Netbook mitnehmen. Der Banhammer wird also nicht ruhen =)


----------



## Tünnemann72 (15. August 2010)

Bin wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag da ... ab 10 Uhr denke ich .. geplant ... Blizzardstand, Gamestar und evtl. Buffed.


----------



## ZAM (15. August 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Bin wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag da ... ab 10 Uhr denke ich .. geplant ... Blizzardstand, Gamestar und evtl. Buffed.



Wenn wir einen Stand hätten, wäre das schon kommuniziert wurden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn wir einen Stand hätten, wäre das schon kommuniziert wurden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


buffed Halle 07.1 Stand C010?

laut meinen Aussteller plan seid ihr dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (15. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> buffed Halle 07.1 Stand C010?
> 
> laut meinen Aussteller plan seid ihr dabei
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Aber ich denke das hat mehr mit Computec an sich zu tun, als mit Buffed. :S


----------



## Dracun (15. August 2010)

computec media ag  halle 04.1 e050 & halle 07.1 c010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deswegen verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viper117 (15. August 2010)

Jap bin auch dabei =)
Denke ich werde mal GW2 anspielen und ansonsten bei allem Halt machen was interessant aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. August 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich werd mein Netbook mitnehmen. Der Banhammer wird also nicht ruhen =)



Ich leih dir solang mein iPad aus. Muss ja auch schnell gehen alles.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (16. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn wir einen Stand hätten, wäre das schon kommuniziert wurden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soso ihr Schlingels habt keinen Stand  Ok, dann werde ich mal auf ein Buffed Fähnchen achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anglus (16. August 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Hey, da ich heut endlich mein GamesCom Ticket bekommen habe wollt ich mal fragen wer von euch den alles dabei is und was macht ihr als erstes wenn ihr da seid?
> 
> Ich werde Samstag von 9 - 20 Uhr da sein. Und als erstes den GW2 Stand überrennen (:
> 
> ...



Naja,vielleicht veröffentlicht Blizz ja auf der GC den Cinematic Trailer zu Cata so wie sie es bei Wotlk auch gemacht haben von daher werde ich auf jeden fall bei blizz vorbei schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (16. August 2010)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch Freitag und Samstag da sein.


----------



## mmeCeliné (16. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Donnerstag von 10 - 20 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



....Du schaust dir Hype Wars 2 an und hast was gegen Hyperei...aaaaaaaaaaaah ja


----------



## Lari (16. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> ....Du schaust dir Hype Wars 2 an und hast was gegen Hyperei...aaaaaaaaaaaah ja



Wenn du wüsstest wie lang Guild Wars 2 in der Mache ist und es kaum bis keinerlei Informationen gab... nimm dir als Gegenbeispiel WoW - Cataclysm. Seit wann wird man quasi mit Informationen bombardiert und hat nichtmal ein Release-Datum? ;D
Guild Wars 2 stellt lediglich Klassen vor und gibt Spielmechaniken sowie Hintergrundinfos bekannt. Das ist weit weg von irgendwelcher Hyperei.

Edit: Übrigens gibt es auf der Gamescom die erste spielbare Version zu sehen. Ich schau mir den Stand an weil ich Guild Wars 2 seit Ankündigung verfolge (und das sind ein paar Jährchen...) und nicht weil alle anderen es scheinbar so toll finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest wie lang Guild Wars 2 in der Mache ist und es kaum bis keinerlei Informationen gab... nimm dir als Gegenbeispiel WoW - Cataclysm. Seit wann wird man quasi mit Informationen bombardiert und hat nichtmal ein Release-Datum? ;D
> Guild Wars 2 stellt lediglich Klassen vor und gibt Spielmechaniken sowie Hintergrundinfos bekannt. Das ist weit weg von irgendwelcher Hyperei.



nicht zu vergessen den "flyphone" mäßigen trailer (der wo die entwickler zu dem spiel was erzählen)... wenn das kein krass überzogener hypeversuch ist was sämltliche infohappen von WoW bei weitem übertrifft dann weiss ich auch net weiter ...


----------



## Deathstyle (16. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> ...und hat nichtmal ein Release-Datum? ;D



Blizzard Spiele und Release-Daten, witzig.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. August 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen den "flyphone" mäßigen trailer (der wo die entwickler zu dem spiel was erzählen)... wenn das kein krass überzogener hypeversuch ist was sämltliche infohappen von WoW bei weitem übertrifft dann weiss ich auch net weiter ...



Na, ob eine "geschlossene Beta" zu Cata, in die so ziemlich jeder halbwegs problemlos reinkommt, nur als "Infohappen" zu bezeichnen ist...

Ohne Hype läuft heute nix mehr, egal ob GW2, Cata, SWTOR oder Lego Universe. Das ist der Verkauf vor dem Verkauf. Bevor das Spiel in die Regale kommt, muss es jeder kennen, alle müssen ganz geil darauf sein und am besten gleich eine doppelt so teure Collectors Edition vorbestellen. Und da ist es vollkommen egal, welchem Entwickler oder Publisher man Overhype unterstellt - das macht inzwischen jeder so. Ist halt eine riesige Industrie.


----------



## Tyro (16. August 2010)

Werde vorraussichtlicht Donnerstag den ganzen Tag da sein. Aber, wenn man fragen darf, warum gibt es eigentlich keinen buffed Stand auf der GC, buffed.de ist ja schließlich kein unbekannter Name (mehr) in der Gaming-Welt?


----------



## Lari (16. August 2010)

Man kann Hyperei nun auslegen wie man will, aber wie bezeichnet man denn die Cataclysm-Closed-Beta? Keine NDA und dementsprechend jeder Jeck hat einen Stream, die Presse-Seiten quillen über vor Infos und man kennt das Addon quasi vorm Erscheinungstermin fast komplett (wenn man denn will).

Was weiß man denn so von GuildWars2, hm? Man kennt nichtmal alle Klassen.
Oder nehmt als Beispiel Warhammer Online. Die zwei Jungs, die in den Videos voller awesomeness fast einen Abgang bekommen haben. DAS seh ich als Hyperei, aber nicht die Infopolitik von NCSoft bezüglich GuildWars 2.
SWToR - Hyperei? Nein, ich denke nicht.
Final Fantasy 14 - auch nicht, lediglich immer mal wieder Gameplay Szenen, Artworks etc.

Es gibt viele Spiele, die ein gesundes Maß einhalten, was Werbung und "Hype" angeht. Blizzard und seine Spiele zählen in meinen Augen eben zu den überhypten Spielen, weswegen ich mir den Stand nicht angucken werde. Das wollte ich damit aussagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Man kann Hyperei nun auslegen wie man will, aber wie bezeichnet man denn die Cataclysm-Closed-Beta? Keine NDA und dementsprechend jeder Jeck hat einen Stream, die Presse-Seiten quillen über vor Infos und man kennt das Addon quasi vorm Erscheinungstermin fast komplett (wenn man denn will).
> 
> Was weiß man denn so von GuildWars2, hm? Man kennt nichtmal alle Klassen.
> Oder nehmt als Beispiel Warhammer Online. Die zwei Jungs, die in den Videos voller awesomeness fast einen Abgang bekommen haben. DAS seh ich als Hyperei, aber nicht die Infopolitik von NCSoft bezüglich GuildWars 2.
> ...



Na jaaaa... WoW lebt halt davon, dass die teils strunzdumme Community zum Release bereits Taktiken und Guides für jeden Boss und jede Instanz hat, weil das Spiel ja soooooo schwer ist!
Sicher, die meisten Infos zu GW2 gibt's nur in Korea, aber Bioware wirft auch brav die Hype-Machine an und lockt halt mit Mini-Teasern, Audiofiles, Artworks und Rendering-Sequenzen und hat unlängst den "Fan-Friday" eingeführt, bei dem ständig irgendwas Neues zum Spiel vorgeführt wird.
Und FF14 wird m.E. nur deshalb arg zurückgehalten, weil die Beta leider nicht besonders gut läuft und der Release stark verfrüht kommen wird. Aber auch hier gibt's nen Headstart für alle Vorbesteller der sauteuren Collectors Edition, die außer dem Authenticator nur nutzloses Zeugs wie Bonus-DVD mit lauter Concept Art und Making-Of-Videos enthält, die man sowieso im Internet sehen kann und die eigentlich keinen wirklich interessiert.
Zu FF14 werden wir noch reichlich Trailer und Fernsehwerbung sehen, wie bei jedem FF-Game, und wenn's nur für das NDS war.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. August 2010)

Machen ne Fahrgemeinschaft zu fünft. Ich, 3 Kollegen und mein Bruder. Von Frankfurt bis Köln, geht locker in anderthalb Stunden. Samstag morgen um 7 Uhr hin und nachmittags wenns voll wird wieder zurück.


----------



## Damokles (16. August 2010)

Wie jetzt?
Hab ich das richtig verstanden, Buffed hat keinen eigenen Stand auf der GC?


----------



## Lari (16. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und FF14 wird m.E. nur deshalb arg zurückgehalten, weil die Beta leider nicht besonders gut läuft und der Release stark verfrüht kommen wird. Aber auch hier gibt's nen Headstart für alle Vorbesteller der sauteuren Collectors Edition, die außer dem Authenticator nur nutzloses Zeugs wie Bonus-DVD mit lauter Concept Art und Making-Of-Videos enthält, die man sowieso im Internet sehen kann und die eigentlich keinen wirklich interessiert.



Zum Preis:
Auf Amazon war er zwischenzeitlich unter 55 Euro und es sollen wohl immer noch irgendwo günstige CEs kursieren. Soooo teuer find ich das jetzt garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Zum Preis:
> Auf Amazon war er zwischenzeitlich unter 55 Euro und es sollen wohl immer noch irgendwo günstige CEs kursieren. Soooo teuer find ich das jetzt garnicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ehrlich? Habe das zuletzt für 70 Euro auf Amazon gesehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe aber lange nicht mehr geschaut, bei uns kostet das 40 Pfund.


----------



## Lari (16. August 2010)

Steht so in diversen FF14 Foren. Und da bei Amazon gilt: Günstigster Preis zwischen Vorbestellung und Release -> könnte bei dir automatisch günstiger werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Steht so in diversen FF14 Foren. Und da bei Amazon gilt: Günstigster Preis zwischen Vorbestellung und Release -> könnte bei dir automatisch günstiger werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hüstel* Na ja, ich werde wohl gar nichts bezahlen müssen. Aber danke für die Info! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade, dass ich nicht mal eben just for fun auf die GC fliegen kann. Hätte ja doch mal gerne ein paar Mitposter getroffen. ^^


----------



## Dracun (16. August 2010)

wir machen einfach fotos und posten sie in einem extra Gamecom-2010-Buffed-User-Foto Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






So haste was von der GC und siehst uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> wir machen einfach fotos und posten sie in einem extra Gamecom-2010-Buffed-User-Foto Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Finde ich 'ne geile Idee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (16. August 2010)

Ich versuch Dini und Carcharoth am Donnerstag zu erwischen, sind ja glaube ich außer ZAM und Xashija die einzigen beiden, die dort schon am Donnerstag rumstreunen.
ZAM sprech ich nicht an, da hätte ich Angst er beisst mir in die Wade oder so :-/


----------



## Dracun (16. August 2010)

Zam ist ein ganz lieber .. hab mich letztes Jahr auf der RPC mit ihm unterhalten ... 




der beißt nicht und wenn er beißt will er nur spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (16. August 2010)

Sogar die Awon ist dabei.(Wirklich, ich bin weiblich.)


----------



## Dracun (16. August 2010)

wo soll man sich den am do treffen? und wann? i bin von 10 uhr an da .. denke mal werd dat buffed shirt anhaben (falls es mir noch passen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Zam ist ein ganz lieber .. hab mich letztes Jahr auf der RPC mit ihm unterhalten ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zam ist extrem korrekt. Das muss er bei dem Job auch sein. Wann immer in der Bild über Familientragödien berichtet wird, steckt ein Community Manager dahinter.


----------



## TheEwanie (16. August 2010)

Bin am Donnerstag nich da, nur am Samstag.


----------



## Dracun (16. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Zam ist extrem korrekt. Das muss er bei dem Job auch sein. Wann immer in der Bild über Familientragödien berichtet wird, steckt ein Community Manager dahinter.





Aber gründlich sind die CM´s ja anscheinend net ... sonst stünde es ja net in der Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (16. August 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Bin am Donnerstag nich da, nur am Samstag.


du wahnsinnige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (16. August 2010)

Deswegen lese ich die Bild nicht.


----------



## TheEwanie (16. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> du wahnsinnige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum? O.O


----------



## Dracun (16. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So müsste das nächsten Sa auch aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (16. August 2010)

Denkst am Donnerstag isses Besser?


----------



## Lari (16. August 2010)

Vermutlich nicht viel, da immer noch Ferien sind. Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (16. August 2010)

btw. heute baller ich noch meine 12 Beiträge weg bis Awon Jubiläum.


----------



## TheEwanie (16. August 2010)

Nich überall sind noch Ferien.


----------



## Lari (16. August 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Nich überall sind noch Ferien.



Aber in Köln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (16. August 2010)

ich denke schon .... bei der letzten gc waren ja auch ferien udn da war es freitags net so voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also gehe ich mal davna us das es net so extrem am do & fr wird .. (i hope it) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (16. August 2010)

Nahja, glaub nicht.


OT: 9 Posts noch!


----------



## TheEwanie (16. August 2010)

Wohn ja selber in NRW.


----------



## Lari (16. August 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Wohn ja selber in NRW.



Aachen, woohoo \o/
Planung für Donnerstag: 7.30 Uhr aufstehen und lecker frühstücken.
Dann fertig machen und etwa 8.30 Uhr auf die Autobahn Richtung Köln. Bin ja mal gespannt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (16. August 2010)

08:00 uhr aufstehen 09:00 mit der linie 4 losfahren 09:20 an der messe an der sein und bis 10:00 beine in den bauch stehen .. wuahahahaha


----------



## Viper117 (17. August 2010)

7 Uhr aufstehn und schön Frühstücken dann mit dem Zug nach Köln und ALLES dokumentieren für mein Gildis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (17. August 2010)

samstag morgens um 8 ins auto von wiesbaden nach köln ab da bin ich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 letztes jahr war schon cool hoffe dieses jahr wirds das auch! sehen uns dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. August 2010)

Samstag 6:30 aufstehen, 7:00 losfahren, ca. 15min vor 9 am Parkplatz in Köln sein, rüberlaufen und als erster durch die Türen gehen, gleich zu den ganzen beliebten Ständen laufen und dann gemütlich den Rest ansehen, vielleicht noch eine Bratwurst futtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (17. August 2010)

Ich hoffe für Freitag kriegen wir noch Karten, dann bin ich auch mit meinem Vater da


----------



## -!His(siC)*NesS!- (17. August 2010)

Werd auch am Start sein... mein erstes Mal! *yoohoo* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Samstag Morgen um 5 Uhr gehts mit 9 Mannen los und dann erstmal 4-5h autofahrn! >.<
Aber es soll sich ja lohnen! hehe

Besuchen werd ich auf jeden Fall GW2 und den Rest einfach spontan... man hat ja den ganzen Tag! ;D
Freu mich riesig drauf!!!

Greetz.


----------



## Viper117 (17. August 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Samstag 6:30 aufstehen, 7:00 losfahren, ca. 15min vor 9 am Parkplatz in Köln sein, rüberlaufen und als erster durch die Türen gehen, gleich zu den ganzen beliebten Ständen laufen und dann gemütlich den Rest ansehen, vielleicht noch eine Bratwurst futtern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich glaub wenn du um 9 da ankommst wirst wohl eher nicht als erster an der Tür sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich war letztes Jahr um 8 da und da wars schon gerammelt voll.....desweiteren wirst du wohl den ersten beliebten Stand gut abfrühstücken können danach sind die anderen aber schon dicht....gemütlich ist eher zu übersetzen mit schwitzend durch die Menge drängeln...und ne bratwurst würd ich bei den preisen wirklich nicht empfehlen ^^

Soviel dazu (wenn ich eine gewisse ironie nicht mitbekommen hab tuts mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tyro (18. August 2010)

Kann leider nur Donnerstags hin, da mein Bruder, der mit mir hin fährt, Freitag praktische Führerscheinprüfung hat und wir am WE bei unsrem Onkel, also weg, sind, naja, dann muss halt ein Tag reichen.
Kurze Frage, entweder bin ich zu blöd dies zu finden oder ich weiß nicht, gibt es auf der HP iwo eine Aufstellung von Sachen, die man mit rein nehmen darf? Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum ob und wieviel Essen und Trinken wir mit reinnehmen dürfen.

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Firun (18. August 2010)

Ich bin Freitag und Samstag vor Ort, uhrzeit naja von öffnung bis Ende ,who know ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cydalla (18. August 2010)

Ich werde am Samstag auf der GamesCom aufschlagen. Bei Anfahrt aus Neuss sind das 30 min fahrt. Nur werde ich weder alleine noch in zivil kommen, da wir uns vorgenommen haben dieses Jahr was besonderes zu starten. Deshalb komm ich mit meinen Jungs und zwar.....so --> 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

&#8364;dit: evtl. strafen wir mal bei den Buffies vorbei und reenacten nen Hogger-Raid mit ZAM als "the Magic-(H)ogger"


----------



## Dracun (18. August 2010)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die euch so da rein lassen .... is ja net die RPC ....  In der RPC kamen sie alle ja verkleidet .. aber euer Aufzug würde ich sogar in die Kategorie provokant stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cydalla (18. August 2010)

Da mach ich mir keine Sorgen drum Dracun, schliesslich haben wir im Vorfeld für diese Veranstaltung die Genemigung der Gamescom schriftlich eingeholt.  Das hat schon seine Richtigkeit.


----------



## Dracun (18. August 2010)

Cydalla schrieb:


> Da mach ich mir keine Sorgen drum Dracun, schließlich haben wir im Vorfeld für diese Veranstaltung die Genehmigung der Gamescom schriftlich eingeholt.  Das hat schon seine Richtigkeit.



Dann is das ja wat anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das kann ja unsereins net wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Nächstes Jahr. 2008 auf der GamesConvention mit 15 Jahren... total beschissen, konntest nirgends rein, dann lieber 2011 und dann mit 18 dort hin.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. August 2010)

Also ich war mit 17 letztes Jahr dort und es hat sich gelohnt, auch wenn ich kacke war kaum etwas spielen zu dürfen. Selbst Spiele mit USK 16 durfte man erst mit 18 spielen (Starcraft z.B.). Das war teilweise ganz amüsant, da manche 16-17 jährige 6 Stunden lang in der Schlange standen und das Ab-18-Schild erst ganz am Ende stand^^.


----------



## Ol@f (18. August 2010)

Meine Schwester arbeitet da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Heißt, Werbegeschenke in Massen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich selber hab aber leider keine Zeit :I


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. August 2010)

Bin ja mal gespannt ob ich mit Stiefeln und Nieten reinkomm.


----------



## Smeal (19. August 2010)

Grad aufgestanden, um 6:30 Kollege abholen und um 7:31 geht der Zug gen Köln.

Man sieht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. August 2010)

edit: kleine änderung :< ich werd samstag da sein und nicht freitag :O


----------



## Dracun (19. August 2010)

wo war zam? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (19. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> wo war zam?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf der gamescom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> auf der gamescom
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er war nur die ganze Zeit von Groopies umringt...ihr konntet ihn also die ganze Zeit nur nicht sehen! 

Oder er hasst euch einfach und will die Community nicht sehen. D:


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Er war nur die ganze Zeit von Groopies umringt...ihr konntet ihn also die ganze Zeit nur nicht sehen!
> 
> Oder er hasst euch einfach und will die Community nicht sehen. D:



Ich tippe auf möglichkeit 2!


----------



## Dracun (19. August 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> auf der gamescom
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du witzbold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







und alko wenn dann eher Nr. 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cydalla (20. August 2010)

ZAM ist doch nur so beliebt, weil er als einer der wenigen in der Community nen Bart hat. Du der Bart ist nichtnur True sondern auch Evil !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (20. August 2010)

Hab mir gerade dazu entschlossen doch zur Gamescom zugehn.
Morgen gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (21. August 2010)

Hab Zam und Anette (und wahrscheinlich irgendwelche "hinter den kulissen") zusammen vor diesm ESL Bereich gesehen (da wo dann aussen die ganzen Rechner mit Trackmania und so standen). Wollte die schon wie ein paar Kollegen grüßen weil die mir bekannt vorkamen, aber erst niemanden zuordnen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, hat jemand vill bei diesen Steam Gutscheinen eine Team Fortress Lizenz bekommen? Hatte leider nicht das Glück. Biete für das Gift (Geschenk - man hat eine weitere Lizenz zum verschenken bekommen) L4D, Portal und Half Life Episode 2.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat -> PN


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. August 2010)

So, komme gerade von der Gamescom zurück. War wieder sehr geil! Auch wenn es leider ziemlich voll war und ich nicht sehr viel testen konnte. Diesmal waren viele verkleidete Leute dort, der mit Abstand beste war ein als Scout verkleideter Typ, der mit einem Affenzahn durch die Messe gerannt und überall drübergesprungen ist^^


----------

